

A moderate view on why Kurzweil, Brin, Page, and Gates are all wrong - thinkcomp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/neil-s-greenspan/hogwash-about-the-singula_b_635110.html

======
hga
I wouldn't be surprised (I've read enough of Kurzweil's _Fantastic Voyage_ for
a friend to impeach it WRT chemistry/biochemistry), perhaps because I pay
attention to Vernor Vinge and company on the concept:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity#Histo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity#History_of_the_idea)

